# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Dhuna në familje dhe ndaj fëmijëve

## J@mes

DHUNA NE FAMILJE EDHE NDAJ FEMIJEVE


Mjaft fakte provojne se ne familjen shqiptare te diteve tona ,femijet rralle u nenshtrohen formave te ndryshme te dhunes se prinderve te tyre se paku deri ne fund te moshes se adoleshences .Te dhenat qe jane marre nga anketimet pohojne se ndaj femijeve te tyre ushtrohet dhune jo vetem nga babai,po edhe nga nena,si ne familjet shqiptare rurale,ashtu dhe ne ato qytetare.Madje si baballaret edhe nenat jane pothuaj njelloj te dhunshem ndaj femijeve te tyre.Nenat ushtrojne me shume dhune ndaj vajzave te tyre,duke e justifikuar kete me mendesite se dhuna eshte e domosdoshme si mjet detyrimi qe vajzat te mos marrin rruge te keqe,se dhuna ka shpetuar shume vajza adoleshente nga degjenerimi e kausi shoqeror qe perjeton Shqiperia,se dhuna ndaj vajzave eshte pjese e pergjithesise dhe e kontrollit te nenave ndaj tyre,se vajzat me mire te zemerohen me nenat,qe i detyrojne dhe me dhune te shkojne ne rruge te mbare,se sa ti mallkojne gjithe jeten per shkarjet nga leshimet liberale te tyre etj.

Psh: Nje nene qe ushtronte sistematikisht dhune ndaj vajzes se saj
gjimnaziste,per ta shtruar sic shprehet ajo ne nje bisede me koleget e saj,petagoge ne universitetin e Tiranes,nder te tjera thote:
Une e qelloj dhe do ta qelloj time bije deri ne diten qe ajo do te marre diplomen e Universitetit.
Une do te perpiqem ta ruaj vajzen time nga ky mjedis i infektuar me gjithfare “virusesh” shoqerore qe shkaktojne trauma te
pariparueshme,vecanerisht per vajzat.Lus perendine te mos mbylle syte pa e diplomuar time bije.Ne shoqerine shqiptare diploma e universitetit,jo vetem te jep tjeter personalitet,por eshte edhe nje fare mburoje prej te ligave qe te vijne dhe andej nga nuk i pret.
Ceshtja e ndikimit te dhunes se prinderve ndaj femijeve dhe adoleshentet eshte nje nga me te nderlikuarat e me te diskutuarat jo vetem ne studimet sociologjike,psikopetagogjike etj. Por edhe ne bisedat e perditshme.Diskutime te tilla gjallerohen ndjeshem ne periudha ndryshimesh te vrullshme shoqerore e kulturore.
Studiues te ndryshem kane sjelle argumente te shumellojshme pro dhe kunder funksioneve afirmative dhe disfunksioneve te dhunes se prinderve te ushtruar ndaj femijeve te tyre.Te dhenat e ketij anketimi provojne se mjaft prej grave ,ne familjet ku jane rritur,kane perjetuar dhunen e prinderve dhe jane te prirura te justifikojne ushtrimin e dhunes ndaj femijeve te tyre.Rreth 62.10% e grave vleresojne kryesisht funksionet positive te dhunes te ushtruar nga prinderit ndaj femijeve,qe i detyron ata te shmangin gabimet ose fajet e te jene me te disiplinuar,si faktore qe i mbron nga shkarjet morale dhe nga perdorimi i droges.

Nje bashkeqytetare thote:
“Ndoshta ne shqiptaret e perdorim dhunen ndaj femijeve edhe ngaqe jemi te stresuar ose me sakte te friksuar per te ardhmen e femijeve tane.Pasi e perdorim dhunen ndaj femijeve behemi pishman si dreqi,por edhe te mos e perdorim dhunen friksohemi me shume kur mendojme se femijet mund te futen ne ndonje qorrsokak,prej ku nuk mund te dalin gjithe jeten.”…

Prinderit ne Shqiperi ,vecanerisht nenat ushtrojne dhune ndaj femijeve te tyre ne moshen e adoleshences si mase profilaktike,per ti mbrojtur ato nga leproza e veseve te shumta qe kane molepsur shoqerine e diteve tona.17,62% e te anketuarve pohojne se dhuna e ushtruar nga prinderit u ndrydh mendimet dhe aftesite krijuese te femijeve dhe shkakton trauma psikike te pariparueshme.
Pervoja jetesore dhe studimet social-psikologjike tregojne se,vecanerisht djemte,qe ne femijeri dhe ne moshen e adoleshences kane qene te ekspozuar ndaj dhunes familjare te ushtruar drejt-perdrejt ndaj tyre,ose ndaj antareve te tjere te familjes.Ky perfundim konfirmohet dhe nga gjeografia sociale e kronikes se zeze ne realitetin shqiptar.Sipas te dhenave qe gjenden ne zyren e statistikes te prokurorise se pergjithshmete republikes se Shqiperise gjate vitit 1998 rreth 41.1% te krimeve kunder jetes se tjetrit si vrasje,plagosje,grabitje me dhune,rrembim personi etj.Jane kryer nga te rinj te grupmoshes 19-26 vjec.Nga studimi i sfondit familjar te personave te rinj qe kane kryer vepra penale me shkalle te larte agresiviteti kunder jetes se tjetrit rezulton se shumica e tyre jane rritur e socializuar ne mjedise familjare ku ushtrohet dhune,ku ,vecanerisht meshkujt me te rritur,flasin sistematikisht per modele sjelljesh perverse,per krime e dhune kunder te tjereve etj.
Ne disa krahina e qytete te vogla te shqiperise se mesme familjet ose fiset ku socializohen te rinj te tille te prirur per veprime kriminale me shkalle te larte rrezikshmerie karakterizohen nga opinioni si familje ose fise te tersta,si sera te dhunes e te krimit.
Dhuna ne shoqerine shqiptare te diteve tona po kontrakton e tjeterson pothuajse te gjithe sistemin e marredhenieve ndermjet njerezve.
Perpjekjet per te kufizuar dhe sheruar nje semundje te tille sociale eshte e domosdoshme te fillojne me crrenjosjen e mendesive te prinderve,qe ne forma te ndryshme justifikojne dhunen e ushtruar ndaj femijeve te tyre.


KONKLUZION:

Kjo arrihet me aftesimin e prinderve per te miredukuar femijet jashte formave te dhunshme te detyrimit,me kulturimin e mekanizmave psikokulturore ,qe shmangin elementet e konfirmimit ne marredheniet e femijeve me prinderit dhe me te tjeret.

Nga J@mes_Douglas

Çdo informacion shtese, opinion, mendim, vleresim apo shkrim qe ka te beje me temen eshte mese i mirepritur.

----------


## Mina

Dhuna Ne Familje Edhe Ndaj Femijeve ...
...Eshte krimi me i madh ndaj njerezimit!!!

----------


## R2T

Mendoj se dhuna eshte ves i trashegueshem. Nese nje femije rritet ne familje te dhuneshme, dhe ne mos qofte agresiv, do jete i dhunshem. Eksperienca te tilla si dhuna, fiksohen qe herret ne tru. Nese femija shef prindin te perdori dhune, ne sub-koshiencen e tij e pranon dhunen si mjet rregullues dhe pozitiv, pavarsisht se ne gjendje te qete do e shofi negativisht. Shume veta e kuptojne se dhuna mund te jete krim apo mjet i panevojshem, por nese eksperiencat gjate femijerise kane qene te lidhura me dhunen, ajo do qendrojne e fshehur ne karakterin e personit, per te dale ne pah ne moment dobesie.
Menyra me efikase per te eleminuar dhunen eshte, te mos ekspozojme femijet ne nje ambient te tille. Nese eksperienca feminore nuk permban dhune, atehere dhuna nuk do shifet me si nje mjet i pranueshem

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Mendoj se dhuna ne familje vjen nga shume faktore , duke qene se dhe  vete kam qene e ekspozuar ndaj nje tip dhune ne femilje jo fizike por emocjonale me ka bere te kuptoj qe dhuna ne familje vjen nga prinder te cilen nuk jan shume te stabilizuar emocjonalishit apo psikologjikisht , ime ame psh me ka pas trajtuar keq deri ne nje moshe kur nuk lejohen me ti gjuash femijes , dhe per kete kam kaluar disa periudha te zymta sidomos ne moshene  adoleshences , te cilat bene qe une te sillesha ne menyre qe eshte jashte karakterit tim . Ne fillim isha shume e turpshme , e frikesuar , pastaj kalova ne anen tjeter shume rrebele shume kunder cdo gjeje qe donin prinderit e mij , kisha nevoje per fjale te mira , dashuri dhe mbeshtetje , qe ndoshta nuk e gjeja dot ne familja e mundohesha ta kompesoja me shoqerine .  Kjo ndikoi shume ne forminin tim , sepse ne jete takon si njerez  te mij dhe te keqinj , por isha aq e forte sa te mesoja nga gabimet e mija e te zgjidhja rrugen me te drejte per mua .  Ne nje sens kjo ka te mire sepse te ben me te forte por do ishte me mire qe gabimet ti mesonim jo duke pesuar por duke na mesuar prinderit tane e jo te na bejne te mos i bindemi . Jam e sigurt qe nje dite te bukur kur te behem nene vete do dij c'tu mesoj femijeve te mij sepse kam kaluar vete e kam vuajtur mesimet e jetes , keshtu qe ata nuk duhet te bejne te njejten gje i kane te gatshme mesimet nga mua  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Juxhina

Dhuna eshte dhe ka qene gjithmone nje krim. Dhe kundra femijeve eshte Krimi me i madh.

----------


## J@mes

Pink^ Pearl ju falenderoj per shembullin konkret qe keni guxuar me thjeshtesi te shprehni ne kete teme mjaft delikate. Me vjen mire gjithashtu kur lexoj dhe degjoj hera-heres se si individe te caktuar ashtu si dhe ju pas traumave qe kane pesuar ne femijeri apo edhe me tej, jane munduar ti kapercejne kto, fale vullnetit dhe karakterit te forte qe i karakterizon.
Duhet theksuar se eshte mjaft e veshtire te realizohet zhdukja e plote e pasojave qe le kjo lloj dhune (psikologjike apo fizike) nga individet qe e perjetuar nje fakt te tille. Kjo pasi dhe vete mjedisi shoqeror ku ne bejme pjese e ka te veshtire te "heqe dore" nga ky virus shekullor.
Individe si ju Pink^ Pearl qe triumfojne ne betejen e veshtire psikologjike mundet qe ti trasmetojne me teper dashuri femijve te tyre, pasi kjo eshte nje arme e forte kunder ketij infeksioni te lashte. Kjo lufte individuale sherben si nje ilaç sherues per shoqerine.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Flm James  :buzeqeshje:  dhe une desha te te pergezoja per hapjen e  nje teme te tille kaq te rendesishme per shoqerine  ...

----------


## Mina

vete mjedisi shoqeror ku ne bejme pjese e ka te veshtire te "heqe dore" nga ky virus shekullor.
************************
Mjedisi nuk heq dore nga ky ves sepse nuk ekziston nje ligj qe te mbroje pjesen e brishte te familjes nga dhuna. Dhe ndeshkimet te jene drastike sepse frika ruan vreshtin! Dhuna qe ushtrohet ndaj femijes ose ndaj nenes ne sy te femijes eshte nje prove e gjalle qe ruhet ne pavetedijen e femijes. Asgje nuk mund te fshihet nga kujtesa, gjithshka ruhet per t;u bere pjese malinje e subkoshiences e cila kur aktivizohet eshte e demshme. Ky femije ka probleme me personalitetin, ndjen crregullime, mund te behet vrases, kerkon te dominoje mardhenien me cdo kusht, fal dashuri nepermjet dhunes sepse kete ka marre nga njerezit me te aferm dhe kjo eshte gjuha per ta shprehur etj. Prandaj bota e sheh te rendesishme mbrojtjen e femijeve nga dhuna dhe eshte mjaft sensibel ndaj ketij fakti.

----------


## hysnib

Nuk mund të themi se ne familjet e fëmijëve të padisiplinuar nuk ekziston ndonjë lloj disipline prindore.Këta fëmijë janë akuzuar rreptë gjatë tërë moshës fëminore;janë rrahur dhe keqtrajtuar për gabime shumë të vogla.Kjo sjellje është shumë e dëmshme,pasi është disiplinë e padisiplinuar,sepse vetë prindërit janë të padisiplinuar.Ata mund të zihen dhe të shahen para fëmijëve pa u përmbajtur;janë të pakujdesshëm;premtojnë lehtë dhe nuk i mbajnë premtimet;jeta e tyre është shpeshherë kaotike,duke bërë të pamundur përpjekjen për të rregulluar jetën e fëmijëve.Nëse babai rreh rregullisht nënën,çkuptim ka që nëna të rrahë të birin pse ai ka keqtrajtuar të motrën?Ç`kuptim ka ti flasë që ai të përmisojë sjelljet e veta?Meqenëse në fëmijëri nuk e kemi aftësinë e krahasimit,prindërit për ne janë krijesa hyjnore.
Kur prindërit bëjnë diçka,këtë fëmijët e kuptojnë si mënyrën e vetme për të bërë diçka.Nëse fëmija çdo ditë e sheh prindin e tij të disiplinuar,me autoritet e të përmbajtur,që është i aftë të organizojë jetën e vet,atëherë ky fëmijë do ta pranojë këtë sjellje me krejt unin e tij,si të vetmen mënyrë të jetesës.Por nëse ai çdo ditë sheh që prindërit e tij jetojnë në mënyrë të padisiplinuar,do ta pranojë këtë si të vetmin model jetese.Nga shembujt e jetës,më kryesore nga të gjitha është përvooja e dashurisë.Shumë rrallë mund të ndodh që fëmijët e disiplinuar të jenë nga familje me jetë kaotike.
Prindërit që iu kushtojnë kohë fëmijëve të tyre,e kanë të qartë se në rastet kur fëmijët bëjnë gabime,duhet të reagojnë me vërejtje apo qortime të shoqëruara me plot kujdes.Ata vëzhgojnë pa u vënë re se si e hanë ëmbëlsirën fëmijët e tyre,si mësojnë,si sajojnë gënjeshtra të kota,si iu largohen problemeve me të cilat nuk duan të ballafaqohen,etj.Këta prindër gjejnë kohë të bëjnë korrigjime të vogla,tiu përgigjen atyre pa përtesë,ndonjëherë dhe duke u pajtuar me ta,duke u dhënë leksione,duke u treguar ngjarje e përralla,duke i përqafuar,puthur e duke ua rrahur shpinën në shenjë nirësjellje dhe tolerimi.Ky është lloji i disiplinës të cilë e aplikojnë prindërit e kujdesshëm dhe që,në fund të fundit,është superior në krahasim me mënyrën se si sillen prindërit që nuk u ofrojnë dashuri fëmijëve të tyre.Disa prindër,duke ditur këtë,për ta vendosur më lehtë disiplinën,përdorin kanosjen apo kërcnimin.Shprehja më e përdorur është kjo:Nëse nuk bënë atë që them unë,nuk do të të dua më dhe ti e kupton vetë se çdo të thotë kjo.Pra,do të thotë braktisje,vdekje.Këta prindër e kushtëzojnë dashurinë nëpërmjet kontrollit e epërsisë që kanë mbi fëmijët e tyre.Për këtë arsye fëmijët e këtyre prindërve janë shumë të friksuar për të ardhmen e tyre.Fëmijët e braktisur psikikisht apo fizikisht nga prindërit,rriten me bindjen se bota është një vend i pambrojtur dhe i pasigurtë dhe ata nuk janë të gatshëm,që në momente të caktuara tiu largohen kënaqësive të vogla për hir të kënaqësive më të mësha apo për hir të sigurisë të së ardhmes,sepse për ta ajo është e panjohur dhe i tremb.Si përfundim,fëmijët që të mund të zhvillojnë aftësinë e zgjatjes së knaqësisë,patjetër duhet të kenë prindër të vetëdisiplinuar,që të edukojnë te ata ndjenjën e vlerësimit të vetvetes,si dhe një shkallë besimi në sigurinë e vetekzistecës së tyre.Kjo arrihet me rrugën e vetëdisiplinës dhe të dashurisë së vërtet prindore,si dhe të përkushtimit prindor.Këto janë dhuratat më të vlefshme që mund tua dhurojnë prindërit fëmijëve të tyre.Nëse fëmijët nuk i marrin këto nga prindërit,me siguri ata do ti marrin ato nga burime të tjera.Por në këto raste,ky proces paraqet një rrugë shumë të vështirë,e cila rrallë mbaron me sukses.Prindërit konsiderohen si shkaktarët kryesorë në pasojat e jetës së fëmijëve të tyre.

Prindërit janë udhëheqës edhe pse shumë prej tyre janë të papërgatitur për këtë rol.

----------


## citizen insane

dhuna ndaj femijeve ben pjese ne pellgun e madh te agresivitetit njerezor (me sa duket instiktiv). keshtu qe ne nje menyre duket e pashmangshme. te gjithe femijet e provojne dhunen qofte fizike, qofte psikologjike dhe deri diku hyn ne "normat" e shoqerise njerezore. ajo qe me shqeteson me te vertete eshte dhuna e pazakonte dhe e sterzgjatur (nga prinder me probleme socio-psikologjike). ne keto raste eshte nevoja me e madhe qe femijet te jene ligjerisht te mbrojtur dhe perkrahur ndaj prinderve te tyre.

do te doja te dija me shume se si operohet ne raste te ketilla ne perendim. dmth nese vertetohet se njeri ose te dy prinderit ushtrojne dhune mbi femijen, si vepron shteti?

----------


## J@mes

*DHUNA NE FAMILJE*


Studimet mbi dhunėn nė familje janė relativisht tė pakta nė Shqipėri. Pėrpjekjet e para ubėnė vetėm nė mesin e viteve 1990. Ndėrkohė, pėrpjekjet individuale dhe institucionale pėr tė studiuar dhe eksploruar mbi dhunėn nė familje janė shtuar. Pėrveē mungesės sė ekperiencės sė studimeve nė kėtė fushė, kėto pėrpjekje janė ndeshur dhe pėrballur me njė sėrė vėshtirėsish qė kanė tė bėjnė edhe me natyrėn komplekse tė fenomenit tė dhunės nė familje. Ky fenomen vazhdon tė trajtohet nga shumica e popullsisė si njė problem privat, qė i pėrket vetėm familjes, dhe jo shoqėrisė. Megjithė punėn ndėrgjegjėsuese qė ėshtė bėrė vecanėrisht gjatė dhjetė viteve tė fundit pėr tė sensibilizuar publikun, qėndrimet ndaj dhunės nuk kanė ndryshuar shumė. Vėshtirėsia e studimit tė fenomenit rritet edhe mė shumė po tė kemi parasysh se fenomeni ndodh “prapa dyerve tė mbyllura”*1.* Si i tillė, ai ėshtė i vėshtirė pėr t’u vėzhguar dhe studiuar nga afėr. Vetėm rreth 5 pėr qind e grave tė dhunuara nė gjirin e familjes denoncojnė dhunėn e ushtruar ndaj tyre. *2.* I vetmi burim informacioni mbetet nė shumicėn e rasteve vetė viktima, e cila nė cdo rast nuk ėshtė e cliruar nga paragjykimet dhe stereotipet qė ekzistojnė nė shoqėri apo nė komunitetin ku ajo/ai bėn pjesė. Dhuna nė familje vetėm nė raste tė rralla pėrcaktohet dhe penalizohet si krim brenda familjes duke mos u paraqitur kėshtu nė statistikat zyrtare. Dhuna ndaj gruas ėshtė njė problem kompleks qė pėrfshin mė shumė se sa njė akt nė vetvete nė marrėdhėniet personale mes burrit dhe gruas. Ėshtė njė problem social me pėrmasa tė gjera qė i ka rrėnjėt nė qendrimet historike ndaj gruas dhe marrėdhė nieve martesore. Socializimi i grave dhe burrave nė shoqėrinė tonė dhe caktimi i grave nė role dhe pozita inferiore qė i mbajnė gratė tė varura ekonomikisht, i bėjnė gratė me vunerabėl ndaj dhunės se burrave me tė cilėt jetojnė. Ky viktimizim i grave nga bashkėshortėt e tyre pėrforcohet nga gjendja ekonomike, mentaliteti dhe tradita, ndėrgjegjėsimi jo i mjaftueshėm i njerėzve mbi dhunėn nė familje, por edhe nga mungesa e njė ligji specifik pėr dhunėn nė familje. Ndėrsa dhuna ndaj gruas po bėhet gjithmonė dhe mė shumė problem shqetėsues nė shoqėri, pasi shumė burra ndihen tė kėrcėnuar nga koncepti i lirisė sė grave. Studimi i dhunės nė familje vėshtirėsohet po tė kemi parasysh edhe njė numėr mitesh qė nuk lejojnė depėrtimin nė thelbin e problemit. Kėshtu, nė komunitete dhe ambiente tė ndryshme sociale ndahen mendime se “dhuna prek vetėm njė shtresė apo grupe tė caktuara”, “dhuna ėshtė njė problem i tė varfėrve”, “gratė e dhunuara kanė personalitete tė caktuara qė e nxisin ushtrimin e dhunės nga bashkėshorti”, “gratė e dhunuara qėndrojnė nė marrėdhėnie tė dhunshme sepse ato e pranojnė dhunėn”, “dhuna ėshtė rastėsore dhe ndodh shumė rrallė” etj. Tė dhėnat mbi pėrhapjen e fenomenit tė dhunės nė familje vazhdojnė tė jenė tė kufizuara. Kėshtu komisariatet e policisė, zyrat juridike, qendrat e kujdesit shėndetėsor dhe ato tė shėrbimeve sociale nuk janė tė detyruara me ligj tė grumbullojnė dhe prezantojnė tė dhėna mbi dhunėn
3. Shqipėria ėshtė njė nga vendet e pakta nė Europė qė nuk regjistron, publikon dhe prezanton zyrtarisht rregullisht tė dhėna mbi pėrmasat dhe pėrhapjen e kėtij fenomeni. 

*1* Haxhiymeri, E., Punim Doktorature, 1996. 
*2* Kodi Penal i Republikės sė Shqipėrisė, neni 50/g.

----------


## xfiles

une per veten time kam ngrene dru nga mami kur isha ne fillore, po dhe e kam merituar. Me shume e kam patur si shoqe, pastaj varferia dhe stresi ndikojne ne perkeqesimin e gjerave.  Sistemi i denimit psh, qe te mos shohesh televizor per nje jave, ose te tilla si keto jane me te mira. Ne ne shqiperi jemi mesuar, eshte diçka e zakonshme qe te hash dru nga prindi, po une jam kunder dhunes, si fizike si psikologjike. Jam dakord se duhet ç'rrenjosur ky lloj mentaliteti.

----------


## [Perla]

Jam shume dakort me ty J@mes_Douglas,dhuna ne Shqiperi eshte nje faktor i rrenjosur thelle ne mentalitetin tone,si nje mase mbrojtese ndaj veseve.Kjo nuk eshte fare e vertet,nje femije apo nje i ri nuk mund te edukohet me dhune,pasi ajo vertet mund ti terheqe te rinjte jasht 'problemeve'por jo si faktor mbrojtjeje per veten e tyre por si faktor frike.Dmth ata do te veprojne ashtu sic u eshte thene perndryshe do te dhunohen,dhe cdo veprim te tyren do ta mbeshtesin tek frika.Ky eshte nje gabim i madh per cdo prind,nje munges kulture do te thoja per me shume.Nje femije i dhunuar eshte i predispozuar te jete i mbyllur ne vetvete,i ndrojtur dhe i dobet ne shoqeri pasi eshte mesuar te beje  gjithmone ate cka i kane thene apo urdheruar te tjeret.Ne nje moment kur ai do te largohet nga familja do te mendoje se ka gjetur lirine dhe te gjitha ato qe i jane penguar te beje,te jeni te sigurt se do ti beje"pasi tani eshte i ritur dhe i pavarur".Ai do te gaboje ne nje moshe adulte dhe qe te mund ti ndreqi ato do te jete vone.
Dhuna eshte injorance,per ata qe e mendojne si edukim apo ndeshkim.Prinder qe nuk jane te zotet te edukojne femije,i drejtohen dhunes.Ne kete shoqeri eshte e vertet qe ka shume rrezike dhe per nje te ri eshte e lehte qe te gaboje.Prindi duhet ta mbaje afer dhe ta edukoje femijen me nje tjeter fryme,ate te komunikimit.Femija mos te kete mik me te mire se prindi dhe tja tregoje te gjitha cdo hall apo shqetesim,pa ndroje se do te dhunohet apo ndeshkohet.Nqs nje familje ka baza te forta probabiliteti qe nje i ri te beje gabime fatale eshte 0.01%.Sado protektive te jene prinderit nqs kane nje femije 'rebel'(qe nuk kane ditur ti japin nje edukim)ai do te deshtoje.
Eshte mire qe te gjithe te mesojme nga gaimet tona,sado te na i paraqesin prinderit prap nqs nuk e perjetojme vete nuk do te kuptojme kurre(behet fjale per problemet e moshes kryesisht te adoleshenteve).Prinderit duhet ti jeni gjithmone prane femijes ne te mire e ne te keqe,sepse jane prinder dhe kete nuk mund ta harrojne asnjehere kete.Ti edukojne me mendimin e me te mires per veten e tyre,ti mesojne te bejne dallimin midis te drejtes e te gabuares.

*Si perfundim po te nxirrja*: Dhuna eshte mungese kulture dhe faktor i nje prapambetje te gjere mendore.Me shume nje ideologji e gabuar qe mbizoteron.
Nqs i do te miren femijes tend,duaje,mesoje te eci me kembet e veta,te jete i afte te dalloje i pavarur nga askush te miren apo te keqen qe neser kur te jete prind te jete nje shembull/idhull per femijet e tij.
Nqs tek nje femij perdoret dhune'ajo i trasmetohet atij ne gjak' dhe po te njejten do te beje me femijet e tij ne te ardhmen.*Pra nje faktor i prapambetjes qe trashegohet.......*

----------


## *Babygirl*

Un mendoj se ata prinder te cilet mundohen ti edukojne femijet me dhune ia bejn me keq.
Nuk mund ti thuash nje femijut bej kete bej ata duke ia imponuar me zor nje gje me mire te ulesh dhe te bisedosh me te ta marresh me te mire sado problematik te jete femija kur dikush i flet me miresjellje do i fus ato fjal ne vesh dhe do i analizoj.

Normalisht c'do prinder ia don te miren femijes se vet dhe s'don ta len femijen te shkoi ne rrug te keqe duke pa se c'far po behet ne rinin shqipetare sidomos ne Shqiperi c'do dite ka vrasje, drog, aksidente, vetevrasje, prostitucion etj etj....

----------


## Albo

*Kryeministri Berisha: Dhuna në familje nuk është pjesë e traditës së familjes shqiptare, ndaj së bashku t’i themi stop këtij fenomeni * 

Kryeministri Berisha përshëndeti sot seancën e posaçme plenare kushtuar ditës kundër dhunës në familje, e iniciuar nga Kryetarja e Kuvendit, Zonja Jozefina Topalli. Në këtë seancë ishin të pranishme deputete të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, personalitete të njohura të politikës, shoqërisë civile, të artit, kulturës dhe medias. 

Duke e konsideruar dhunën në familje një nga problemet më të dhimbshme dhe tronditëse të shoqërisë shqiptare, Kryeministri Berisha theksoi se shoqëria jonë duhet ta  shndërrojë këtë ditë në ditën e luftës së pandërprerë kundër dhunës në familje dhe këtë vit në vitin e masave konkrete, për t’i dhënë një kthesë rrënjësore këtij fenomeni.  

“Ne duhet ta shpallim këtë ditë në një ditë, ku të gjithë faktorët e rëndësishëm të shoqërisë të sintonizojnë veprimet të bashkërendojnë punën, për të dëshmuar se e tërë shoqëria është në një betejë për të ndryshuar këtë realitet.” 

Drama të përditshme njerëzore, ndër më të thellat, - u shpreh Kryeministri - luhen dhe zhvillohen brenda mureve të shtëpive shqiptare, mure që duhet, si në një përqafim, të mbrojnë e të sigurojnë ngrohtësinë, intimitetin e familjes, por që, jo rrallë herë, shndërrohen në mure që mbulojnë me heshtje një ferr të vërtetë brenda tyre. 

Kryeministri theksoi se dhuna në familje, ndonëse ka njohur rritje, nuk është pjesë e traditës së familjes shqiptare dhe se të gjithë së bashku mund t’i thonë stop këtij fenomeni.   

“Nëse numëron krimet në familje në këto 15 vitet e fundit, ato janë më të mëdha se në tre shekujt e fundit të marra së bashku. Por familja shqiptare ka një trashëgimi tjetër. Këtë trashëgimi ne duhet ta rivendosim në një piedestal të ri. Asgjë nuk ka lëkundur dhe nuk mund të lëkundë themelet e shëndosha, të shkëlqyera dhe të çimentuara të një morali njerëzor të standardeve më të larta të familjes shqiptare. Të veprojmë së bashku për t’i thënë stop këtij fenomeni të turpshëm,” u shpreh Kryeministri.   

Kryeministri vlerësoi se parlamenti ka rol qendror në këtë aspekt, duke filluar me kompletimin dhe zbatimin e një strategjie për t’i dhënë përgjigje shoqërore këtij fenomeni.  

“Ne, - theksoi Kryeministri - duhet të shqyrtojmë të gjithë legjislacionin në këtë drejtim. Por ky është absolutisht vetëm një hap. Qeveria me paratë e taksapaguesve duhet të organizojë një fushatë të gjerë e të fuqishme kundër këtij fenomeni. Ministria e Arsimit, së bashku me komisionin parlamentar, ta shndërrojë këtë në çështje të zemrave dhe mendjeve të fëmijëve e qytetarëve tanë.” 

Kryeministri vlerësoi se një rol të rëndësishëm në këtë përpjekje mund të japë edhe shoqëria civile dhe media. 

Kjo javë iu kushtua dhunës në familje, gjatë së cilës u organizuan aktivitet të ndryshme sensibilizuese ndaj këtij fenomeni tronditës shoqëror, me moton “Dhuna Vret, nëse Ti Hesht! Ndal Dhunës në Familje!”. 

Kryeminsitria
30/11/2007

----------


## J@mes

*Dhuna nė familje dhe nevoja pėr njė strategji kombėtare dhe plan veprimi* 

Dhuna nė familje ėshtė njė problem qė prek tė gjitha shtresat dhe grupet e shoqėrisė, pa dallim race, etnie, niveli ekonomik, zone gjeografike, besimi fetar, moshe, etj. Nga tė dhėnat nė nivel botėror, tė mbledhura nė dhjetė vietet e fundit rezulton se dhuna ndaj grave ėshtė njė pengesė nė proēesin e zhvillimit tė shoqėrisė njerėzore. Llogaritja e kostove social ekonomike tė dhunės nė familje, pėrbėn njė ndėrhyrje strategjike nė ndėrgjegjėsimin e politikėbėrėsve pėr rėndėsinė dhe efektivitetin e parandalimit tė saj.Duke qenė se dhuna nė familje ėshtė njė ēėshtje tepėr sensitive nė vende dhe rajone tė ndryshme, pėr adresimin e saj duhen programe dhe strategji nė pėrputhje me kulturėn e tyre.Dhuna nė familje ėshtė njė fenomen mjaft i pėrhapur nė shoqėrinė shqiptare dhe si rrjedhojė, ėshtė pėrgjegjėsia e shtetit, komunitetit dhe individėve tė ndėrmarrin veprimet e nevojshme pėr ta ndaluar atė. Ėshtė e domosdoshme qė qeveria tė ndėrmarrė inisiativat e duhura kundėr kėtij fenomeni nė mėnyrė qė tė respektojė dhe plotėsojė tė drejtat themelore tė grave dhe fėmijėve si pjesė e tė drejtave tė njeriut. Pavarėsisht nga inisiativat dhe aktivitetet e organizatave tė ndryshme, veprimete ndėrmarra nga shtetikanė mundėsinė tė unifikojnė dhe tė konsolidojnė kėto pėrpjekje dhe pse jo t’i nxisin dhe promovojnė.Ekzistojnė njė sėrė argumentash tė cilėt kėrkojnė tė tėrheqin vėmendjen e politikėbėrėsve lidhur me marrjen e masave parandaluese dhe luftėn kundėr dhunės nė familje. 
*Argumenti i drejtėsisė:* Çdo individ duhet tė gėzojė tė drejtėn themelore pėr tė jetuar i/e lirė dhe i/e paprekur nga dhuna. 
*Argumenti i eficencės:* Ndėrsa nė rastet e dhunės nė familje duhet treguar kujdes i veēantė ndaj viktimės, politikbėrėsit duhet tė mbajnė nė konsideratė faktin se efektet e dhunės ndjehen nga e gjithė shoqėria.
*Argumente tė cilėsisė sė jetės:* Gratė qė arrijnė t’i mbijetojnė dhunės sė ushtruar nga bashkėshortėt, nė pjesėn mė tė madhe tė rasteve vuajnė nga probleme shėndetėsore, psikologjike dhe fizike. Nė kėto kushte dhuna nė familje nuk mund tė injorohet si problem social, por edhe shėndetėsor.
*Argumenti i reagimit zinxhir:* Efektet fizike dhe psikologjike tė dhunės pėrfshijnė cdo fushė tė jetės. Ajo mund tė cojė nė izolim social, sjellje josociale, vėshtirėsi ekonomike dhe transmetim tė modelit tė dhunshėm tek fėmijėt.

_Studim i Shėndetit Riprodhues, Raporti Final, 2005.
Astrida Neimans, Gender mainstreaming in practice: a handbook. UNDP, Regional Bureau for Europe and CIS, 2002 fq. 80-82._


Shteti Shqiptar, nė kuadėr tė detyrimeve ndaj shtetasve tė saj duket tė respektojė, mbrojė, plotėsojė dhe promovojė tė drejtėn e tė gjithė shtetasve pėr tė jetuar njė jetė pa dhunė.
Hartimi dhe zbatimi i njė Strategjie Kombėtare mundėson:
Kordiminin dhe bashkėrendimin e strategjive dhe pėrpjekjeve ekzistuese tė tė gjitha departamenteve dhe institucioneve qeverisėse tė ministrive tė ndryshme dhe organizatave jo-qeveritare nėn njė tė vetme pėr tė parandaluar dhe luftuar dhunėn nė familje. Parandalimi i dhunės nė familje angazhon struktura tė ndryshme publike dhe private pėr tė diskutuar dhe zgjidhur cėshtjet e arsimimit, shėndetit, punėsimit, drejtėsisė, familjes, fėmijėve, tė moshuarve, tė shėrbimeve sociale, pėr mė tepėr proēesit tė zhvillimit tė njė shoqėrie. Strukturat ligjbėrėse dhe ekzekutive dhe organizatat jofitimprurėse, kanė tė gjitha funksione specifikedhe strategjia kombėtare dhe plani pėr veprim i unifikojnė kėto dhe ndajnė detyrat dhe pėrgjegjėsitė e secilit. Dhuna nė familje, kundrejt pjesėtarėve tė ndryshėm tė saj, bėn qė nė shumė raste pėrdhunimi dhe ngacmimet seksuale tė adresohen nė mėnyrė tė veēantė nga ligji, ndėrsa rrahja dhe neglizhimi i fėmijėve nė njė mėnyrė tjetėr. Njė strategji e kombėtaredo tė bėnte qė tė gjitha format e dhunės nė familje tė identifikoheshin,tė pėrcaktoheshin saktėsisht shkaqet e kėsaj dhune dhe tė prezantoheshin mėnyrat se si ky problem kaq kompleks do tė adresohej nga ligji, politikat sociale dhe programet qė do tė realizoheshin nga tė gjitha grupet e interesit.
Strategjia Kombėtare duhet tė sigurojė se:
Tė gjitha format e dhunės nė familje janė tė adresuara nė mėnyrėn e duhur;Tė gjitha nevojat (kulturore, etnike, gjeografike, etj) tė viktimave tė dhunės janė tė adresuara;Ekziston dhe implementohet njė pėrqasje tė qėndrueshme dhe koherente pėr tė parandaluar dhunėn nė familje;Njė pjesė e buxhetit tė shtetit pėrdoret pėr tė parandaluar dhe adresuar dhunėn nė familje.

----------


## J@mes

* 1.Dhuna nė Familje dhe Format e Saj*

*Cfarė ėshtė dhuna nė familje?*
Familja tradicionale zakonisht pėrkufizohet nga sociologėt si njė grup individėsh i lidhur nga gjaku ose nėpėrmjet martesės, qė jeton bashkė, bashkėpunojnė ekonomikisht dhe ndajnė pėrgjegjėsitė pėr tė rritur fėmijėt e pėrbashkėt. Familja ėshtė gjithashtu njė njė grupim privat individėsh, marrėdhėniet dhe sjelljet e tė cilėve janė tė padukshme pėr tė tjerėt; njė organizim social kompleks qė konsiston nė shumllojshmėri rolesh dhe statusesh; dhe sė fundmi marrėdhėniet ndėrmjet anėtarėve tė njė familje janė mė intime, mė emocionale dhe mė tė ndjeshme.
Nė kohėn tonė familja e ka humbur qetėsinė e cila pritet ta karakterizojė. Ajo ėshtė e kėrcėnuar jo vetėm nga faktorė tradicionalė, si vdekja, sėmundjet, katastrofa tė ndryshme, varfėria, etj., por dhe ata jo tradicionalė si sjelljet devijante, konfliktet gjithfarėshe, dhuna, alkolizmi, pėrdorimi abuziv i drogės, braktisja, sėmundjet seksualisht tė trasmetueshme, etj.
Pra familja ėshtė njė strukturė qė pėrmbledh njė mori marrėdhėniesh dhe rolesh dhe si e tillė ėshtė e ndjeshme nga dhuna qė ushtrohet brenda saj.Duke u bazuar nė vlerat universale tė familjes, Organizata e Kombeve tė Bashkuara e pėrkufizon dhunėn nė familje si njė akt qė rezulton, ose ka shumė mundėsitė rezultojė nė dėmtim fizik, seksual ose mendor duke pėrfshirė kėrcėnime ose akte tė ngjashme, shtrėngimet ose heqjen arbitrare tė lirisė.
Dhuna nė familje ėshtė njė nga format e krimeve mė pak tė raportuara dhe zakonisht konsiderohet si njė cėshtje private, si rrjedhojė nuk dihet me saktėsi pėrmasat dhe frekuenca e fenomenit. Megjithatė studimet e kryera tregojnė se dhuna nė familje, sidomos ajo ndaj grave dhe vajzave, ėshtė rritur gjatė periudhės sė tranzicionit. Vėshtirėsia e grumbullimit tė informacionit mbi dhunėn nė familje vjen dhe si pasojė e gjendjes ekonomike tė viktimave, tė cilat nė shumė prej rasteve janė tė varfra (sidomos nė vendin tonė) dhe janė individėt tė cilėt kanė aksesin mė tė kufizuar ndaj informacionit pėr tė drejtat e tyre, shėrbimeve sociale, ndihmės juridike apo dhe vėmendjes sė medias. 
Ekzistojnė disa forma tė dhunės , ndėr tė cilat mė poshtė janė renditur ato mė tė pėrhapurat nė Shqipėri,bazuar edhe nė pėrvojėn e qendrave tė shėrbimit nė ndihmė tė grave dhe vajzave tė dhunuara:
*Dhunė Fizike* pėrfshin: shtyrje, goditje, gėrvishtje, , mbylljen nė shtėpi, goditje me objekte tė forta, kėrcėnim me thikė ose me armė tjetėr, refuzim pėr ta ndihmuar gruan kur ėshtė shtatzėnė ose e sėmurė, tentativė pėr vrasje deri nė formėn mė tė rėndė, vrasjen. Forma tė dhunės fizike janė edhe pėrpjekjet pėr tė kontrolluar e monitoruar lėvizjet e gruas. Gratė qė dyshohet se nuk janė tė rregullta dhe korrekte nė marrėdhėniet bashkėshortore shpesh bėhen viktima tė formave ekstreme tė dhunės fizike. Ato jo vetėm janė rrahur, lidhur me litar, por ju janė shuar cigare nė trup, janė tėrhequr zvarrė, ju janė thyer eshtrat ose janė lėnė natėn jashtė derės sė shtėpisė tė vetme dhe tė dhunuara. Dhuna fizike nė pėrgjithėsi ushtrohet duke filluar nga format mė tė lehta pėr tė arritur deri tek ato mė ekstremet. Dhunuesit janė tepėr testues dhe tė kujdesshėm me rritjen e nivelit tė dhunės. Pėrgjithėsisht kjo formė e dhunės takohet pas vitit tė parė tė martesės, gjatė shtatzėnisė, pėr tu pėrshkallėzuar pas lindjes sė fėmijės sė parė e pėr tė vazhduar gjatė gjithė jetės bashkėshortore nėse gruaja nuk e kundėrshton atė ose nuk gjen njė mėnyre pėr tė shpėtuar prej saj. Tė dhėnat tregojnė se njė numėr i konsiderueshėm grash, viktima tė dhunės nė familje, e kanė pėrjetuar atė qė nė familjen e origjinės. Viktimat tregojnė se edhe nėnat e tyre janė abuzuar njėsoj nga bashkėshortėt dhe kurrė nuk e kanė kundėrshuar atė. Cfarė ėshtė edhe mė e dhimbshme, ndonėse kėto nėna janė lutur pėr njė jetė mė tė mirė tė vajzave tė tyre, prapėseprapė ju kanė dhėnė atyre mesazhin se burrat duhen duruar.
*Dhunė Psikologjike/Emocionale* pėrfshin talljet, kėrcėnimet, ndjekjen nga pas, mohimin e hapėsirės pėr tė marrė vendime, ndalimi pėr dalė me shoqėrinė apo dhe pėr tė dalė vetėm, kritikėn e vazhdueshme ndaj kulturės apo zakoneve, sharjet ndaj viktimės nė shtėpi dhe nė publik, ngarkimin me faj tė viktimės pėr ēdo gjė qė shkon keq, kontrollin ndaj veshjes dhe garderobės, etj.
*Dhuna Shpirtėrore* gjithashtu pėrfshihet nė dhunėn psikologjike dhe konsiston nė ndalimin e shprehjes sė besimit fetar ose normave kulturore, traditave dhe besimit shpirtėror.
*Dhuna Seksuale* pėrfshin marrėdhėnie seksuale me forcė, trajtimin e partneres si objekt seksual, detyrimin pėr tė bėrė seks pa dėshirėn e partneres, detyrimin pėr tė realizuar seks nė forma tė padėshiruara dhe tė papranueshme pėr partneren, kėmbėnguljen pėr tė prekur e pėr tė bėrė gjithshka qė dėshiron partneri, detyrimin pėr tė bėrė seks me njė partner tjetėr nė sy ose jo tė vetė bashkėshortit/partnerit, realizimi i marrėdhėnieve seksuale me njė partnere tjetėr nė sy tė bashkėshortes, deklarimi pėr njė lidhje jashtėmartesore detyrimi pėr tė kryer marrėdhėnie seksuale pas ushtrimit tė dhunės fizike, detyrimi pėr tė bėrė prostitucion, detyrimi pėr tė bėrė striptizėm, etj. Mbėshtetur nga tė dhėnat e qėndrave tė kėshillimit kjo ėshtė forma e tretė e dhunės qė deklarohet nga gratė viktima. Nė kėtė rast duhet nėnvizuar fakti se ndonėse njė dhunė e pastėr seksuale mund tė jetė e treta pėrsa i pėrket frekuencės sė saj, ajo ėshtė gjithnjė e implikuar dhe e gėrshetuar me format e tjera tė dhunės si dhuna emocionale dhe ajo fizike. 
*Dhuna Ekonomike* pėrfshin, kontrollin e parave nė mėnyrė qė tė mos i lihet viktimės mundėsia pėr tėmarrė vendime pėr ēėshtje ekoncomike, dhėnia e njė vlefte tė vogėl parash qė nuk ėshtė e mjaftueshme pėr mbulimin e shpenzimeve ekonomike,refuzimi pėr tė mbuluar shpenzimet e fėmijėve, forcimi pėr tė vjedhur ose shitur gjėrat e vlefshme, mohimi i mundėsis ė qė pasuria tė jetėedhe nė emėr tėpartneres/bashkėshortes, etj. 

_Ohlin, L. and Tonry M. ed. Family Violence, Crime and Review, The University of Chicago Press, Chicago and London, Vol. 11, pg 124-129. 
Beqja, H. dhe Sokoli, L. Divorci, Vrojtime e Refleksione Tiranė, Dudaj & Rinia, 2000, fq. 5-
World Health Organization http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs239/en/ e vizituar herėn e fundit me 24.2.06._

----------


## J@mes

*2.Vėshtrim mbi format e Dhunės nė Familje bazuar nė tė dhėnat dhe studimet ekzistuese nė Shqipėri*
Dhuna nė familje ėshtė njė fenomen i dhimbshėm, i mbėshtjellė jo rrallė me mite dhe paqartėsi. Ai ėshtė njė fenomen jo lehtėsisht i studiueshėm pasi mbėrthen shumė aspekte tė jetės private dhe ndikohet nga faktorė tė natyrave tė ndryshme. Dhuna nė familje ėshtė njė problem mbarėbotėror. Cdo vend ka mėnyrėn e vet tė pėrcaktimit dhe trajtimit tė dhunės nė familje. Mėnyra se si njė shoqėri e pėrcakton dhunėn nė familje varet nga kultura, statusi ekonomik, fetar, ligjor apo pozicioni gjeografik i njė vendi.Sjellje tė konsideruara si normale nė njė shoqėri, nė njė tjetėr mund tė jenė tė jashtėligjshme. Tashmė koncepti i dhunės nė familje pėrfshin tė gjitha llojet e dhunės e tė abuzimit dhe jo mė vetėm dhunėn fizike. Dhuna nė familje nuk ka tė bėjė vetėm me dhunėn ndaj njėrit prej bashkėshortėve, e cila nė mė tė shumtėn e rasteve ėshtė e drejtuar ndaj gruas. Nė konceptin e dhunės nė familje sot pėrfshihen dhe nėnkuptohen dhuna ndaj grave, dhuna e prindėrve ndaj fėmijėve, dhuna midis fėmijėve, dhuna e fėmijėve, kryesisht e adoleshentėve ndaj prindėrve, si dhe dhuna ndaj tė moshuarve. Dhuna ndaj grave dhe dhuna ndaj fėmijėve ka tėrhequr historikisht vėmendjen e studiuesve dhe tė specialistėve tė fushės. Dhuna ndėrmjet fėmijėve, dhuna e fėmijėve ndaj prindėrve si dhe dhuna ndaj tė moshuarve kanė marrė mė pak ose aspak vėmendje nga studiuesit dhe specialistėt. Kjo nuk do tė thotė se kėto forma tė dhunės nė familje janė mė pak shqetėsuese pėr publikun e gjerė dhe se ky i fundit nuk ka interes tė informohet pėr to. Tashmė ėshtė njė realitet se dhuna nė familje, ndonėse njė problem i prezantuar vetėm nė mesin e shekullit tė kaluar (vitet 1960), ka kaluar nėpėr njė proēes tė gjatė pėrkufizimi, pėrcaktimi dhe identifikimi. Pavarėsisht forma tė ndryshme tė shfaqjes sė dhunės nė familje, aktualisht vendin dhe vemendjen kryesore e ka tėrhequr dhuna ndaj gruas dhe ndaj fėmijėve nė familje.

_Trajtesa juridike dhe sociale pėr mbrojtjen nga dhuna nė familje Qendra Avokatore, 2005, fq.110._

*Dhuna ndaj Grave*
Nė Konferencėn e Katėrt Botėrore tė Pekinit e mbajtur nė shtator 1995, dhuna nė familje u pėrkufizua si “njė problem mbarėbotėror dhe qė duhet trajtuar si i tillė.”Po nė kėtė konferencė ėshtė theksuar se ‘dhuna ndaj gruas pėrbėn dhunim tė tė drejtave njerėzore, si dhe njė pengesė nė arritjen e barazisė, zhvillimit dhe paqes’.
Nė Konventėn pėr Eleminimin e tė gjitha Formave tė Diskriminimit ndaj Gruas ėshtė dhėnė njė pėrkufizim tjetėr pėr dhunėn nė familje si “njė mekanizėm kryesor nga i cili gratė janė detyruar tė qėndrojnė nė njė pozicion inferior, krahasuar me burrat”.
Nė Deklaratėn “Kundėr Dhunės ndaj Gruas”, bėrė nga Asambleja e Pėrgjithshme e Kombeve tė Bashkuara, ėshtė dhėnė pėrkufizimi i parė zyrtar, nė tė cilin thuhet se “dhunė ndaj gruas nė familje do tė konsiderohet cdo akt i bazuar nė pėrkatėsinė gjinore qė rezulton nė, ose mund tė rezultojė nė: lėndime fizike, seksuale apo psikologjike, ose qė shkakton vuajtje tek gratė, duke pėrfshirė edhe kėrcėnime pėr akte tė tilla, detyrimin apo privimin arbitrar tė lirisė, pavarėsisht nėse kėto ndodhin nė publik apo nė jetėnprivate”10.Haxhiymeri dhe Kulluri nė studimin e tyre mbi informacionin ekzistues mbi dhunėn nė familje nė Shqipėri, e kanė pėrkufizuar dhunėn ndaj gruas nė familje si “dhunė e ushtruar nga partnerė intimė dhe pjesėtarė tė tjerė tė familjes dhe qė manifestohet pėrmes: dhunės fizike, seksuale, psikologjike dhe dhunės ekonomike.” Nga rrėfimet e grave, tė mbledhura nė kuadrin e studimeve tė organizuara nga specialistė dhe institucione tė vendit dhe tė huaja nė Shqipėri, rezulton se abuzimi ėshtė njė fenomen kompleks dhe i formave tė ndryshme qė variojnė nga poshtėrimi, kėrcėnimi, izolimi social, deri tek rrahja dhe marrėdhėniet seksuale me dhunė. Dhuna fizike fillon nga njė shuplakė e deri tek goditja me armė. Shumė gra jetojnė me frikė jo vetėm pėr jetėn e tyre, por edhe pėr jetėn e fėmijėve dhe tė familjeve sė tyre. Pėrvoja e grave tė dhunuara seksualisht vėrteton se dhuna bėhet e vazhdueshme dhe varion nga forma jo fizike tė saj si tallje, pėrcmim dhe nėncmim, kėrcėnime, fjalė poshtėruese dhe presion pėr t’i detyruar tė kryejnė marrėdhėnie seksuale pa dėshirėn e tyre, e deri nė rrahje dhe pėrdhunim. Dhuna fizike shpesh shoqėrohet me tentativa pėr tė kontrolluar veprimtaritė shoqėrore tė grave si dhe lėvizjet e tyre. Dhuna ndaj grave nė familje pėrmbledh njė shumėllojshmėri tė gjerė veprimesh dhe sjelljesh, duke pėrfshirė dhunėn verbale, fizike dhe seksuale, por gjithashtu edhe kufizim tė ushqimit, tė kujdesit shėndetėsor apo tė mjeteve ekonomike, si dhe forma tė tjera dhune qė shfaqet gjatė ciklit tė jetės. Gratė e tė gjitha kulturave pėrjetojnė dhunė, dhe megjithėse janė vėnė re se disa tregues, tė tillė si varfėria dhe mungesa e arsimit janė shpesh tė shoqėruara nga njė nivel i lartė dhune, pėrvoja dhune raportohen edhe nga gra tė tė gjitha niveleve arsimore dhe statusi socio-ekonomik. Shpesh si kontribues tė mundshėm tė ekzistencės sė dhunės nė marrėdhėniet bashkėshortore janė cilėsuar normat dhe stereotipet gjinore nė njė shoqėri, varėsia ekonomike nga burrat, mungesa elegjislacionit ose moszbatimi i legjislacionit ekzistues. Me gjithė vėshtirėsitė dhe kompleksitetin e kėtij fenomeni, ndodhemi para njė situate qė kėrkon pėrgjigje ndaj pyetjeve si: Cilat janė pėrmasat e fenomenit tė dhunės nė familje nė Shqipėri dhe sa pėrqind e kėsaj dhune ėshtė e drejtuar ndaj grave? Pėr t’iu pėrgjigjur pyetjes sė mėsipėrme le t’iu drejtohemi fillimisht tė dhėnave tė grumbulluara nga qendra dhe organizata qė ofrojnė shėrbime pėr gratė dhe vajzat, viktima tė dhunės nė familje.

_Ines Jemric, Violence against Women: the Results of the regional Research, Until it Stops, Zagreb, 2003, fq. 7.
Rezoluta e Asamblesė sė Pėrgjithshme, 48/104, 1993.
Raport i OKB mbi Dhunėn ndaj Grave, 1993.
Mapping of existing information on domestic violence in Albania, 2000, fq. 9._

----------


## EDUARDI

> Dhuna Ne Familje Edhe Ndaj Femijeve ...
> ...Eshte krimi me i madh ndaj njerezimit!!!



* JAM NE NJE MENDIM ME MINEN... 

NO COMENT PER ME TEPER...*

----------


## J@mes

*Dhuna nė Familje dhe Pėrkatėsia Etnike*

Pak mund tė thuhet mbi analizimin dhe nevojat e grupeve Rome dhe Evgjite nė Shqipėri tė cilat janė mė tė diskriminuara nė krahasim me pjesėn tjetėr tė popullatės. Duke qėnė se gruaja nė familjen e grupit minoritar ėshtė e diskriminuar pėr arsye tė nivelit tė ulėt tė arsimimit dhe pjesėmarrjes sė saj nė punėsim dhe sferėn publike duhet tė merren masa pėr eleminimin e diskriminimit tė saj nė familje. Vajzat nė familjet Rome martohen shumė mė herėt (15.5 vjec) nė krahasim me mesataren kombėtare (24.1 vjec) dhe si rrjedhojė e mungesės sė planifikimit familjar, familjet Rome janė mė tė mėdha nė numėr. Gjithashtu si pjesė e kulturės, shumė familje Rome ushtrojnė trysni mbi gratė pėr tu bashkuar apo tė ndenjur bashkė me burrin.19Njė nga shkaqet primare tė divorcit ndėrmjet popullatės Rome ėshtė dhuna ndaj gruas. Njė normė e tillė kulturore, e cila vėrehet dhe nė pjesėn tjetėr tė shoqėrisė, sjell qė gratė tė vazhdojnė tė mbeten skllave tė mentalitetit dhe kulturės dhe tė durojnė dhunėn e ushtruar mbi to nga burrat. Pasi vajzat Rome martohen nė njė moshė tė hershme, pėr arsye tė ndryshme ku mund tė pėrmendim varfėrinė dhe normat kulturore, ėshtė e vėshtirė pėr to (nė mungesė tė programeve tė arsimimit dhe punėsimit) nė mungesė tė varėsisė ekonomike, tė largohen nga njė marrėdhėnie dhune e cila u mohon atyre tė drejtat themelore tė njeriut: njė jetė pa dhunė.

----------

